# Anyone else using a dry vac system?



## Schroedc (Nov 21, 2014)

So a bit back I bought a chamber from one of the folks on here as I needed a second chamber and the price was fair. Put it into service since it will hold more than my 8x8 turntex one and drew my vac with no resin in the chamber, let run a couple hours to make sure good and down there, put the hose into the jug of resin, cracked the valve, filled the chamber (All while still under vac) and wondering if it goes that much faster, After I added the resin had almost no foaming, very few bubbles, almost seems like it was done right after I added resin.

Anyone else using this type of system and can provide some feedback to make sure I'm doing this correctly?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cody Killgore (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey Colin,

I've got 2 of those round chambers with a dry vac valve on it. Initially, I used it every time. It does seem to help speed things along a good bit. I'm not sure why I stopped using it as it can keep those foaming bubbles settled down. 

You are doing it correctly though. Stick that tube in the jug, crack open the valve and suck it in. I probably didn't run mine for 2 hours ahead of time but more time could only help. Whenever it would get to -29 in Hg or so, I would go ahead and suck the resin in.

That probably wasn't much help...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 21, 2014)

Colin running it dry for a couple of hours is excess IMO. As long as the blanks are dry, and you get your chamber to 29 pint whatever hg I don't see a benefit in running it dry so long. I have never run mine over 5 or ten minutes dry once I get the deepest vacuum I can. Might not be right but that's what I have always done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 21, 2014)

Thank you all, Good to know I don't need to run it that long, mostly it's just turn it on, go do stuff and come back to it eventually. I'm drawing 29+ inches of mercury so I'll keep it in mind the next batch I run.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 21, 2014)

Curious... is it not hard on the compressor to run that long and hard? Seems like anything more than the minimum time needed to bring it down to max vacuum would cause unnecessary stress on the components and cause some issues.

Then again, I know nothing about these compressors.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 21, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Curious... is it not hard on the compressor to run that long and hard? Seems like anything more than the minimum time needed to bring it down to max vacuum would cause unnecessary stress on the components and cause some issues.
> 
> Then again, I know nothing about these compressors.




The one I'm using is a commercial HVAC pump meant for pumping down large systems and is rated for long duty. Biggest thing is changing the oil regularly and making sure you don't fill it full of resin. I like this one because it's very user serviceable, Had an oops a while back and was able to disassemble, clean and reassembe it in about an hour and back to sucking.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 22, 2014)

I agree with Kevin - I have one and never run dry over 10 minutes. Not that I'm concerned about my pump, I just think its overkill.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

